# kleines Bild möglichst verlustfrei vergrößern



## xennon (8. November 2002)

hallo!
ich hab ein kleines logo ca. 120px breit und möchte es aber auf einer projektionswand einsetzen, auf der es ca. 90 cm breit werden soll.

könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen tipp geben wie ich das am besten auf diese größe bringe, ohne dass es verpixelt?

wäre super thx!!

grüsse, xennon


----------



## freekazoid (8. November 2002)

logo mitem pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen und in den illustrator exportieren.
sonst seh ich schwarz


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. November 2002)

Um die Threadtopic zu verbessern:
Wenn man ein Bild vergrößert kann man keineswegs von verlustfrei sprechen, da beim Vergrößern keine Farben/Pixel eingebüßt werden sondern vergrößert werden.

Der Sprung von 120px auf 90cm ist natürlich recht heftig.
Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht solltest du es am besten neu machen - wenn es nicht zuviel Arbeit macht.
Dass du bei einer 21-fachen digitalen vergrößerung noch viel an Qualität herausholen kannst wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## freekazoid (8. November 2002)

eben ... schlussendlich kommste nicht an illustrator vorbei wenn du ein handliches file willst dass dir nicht einen grossen teil der rechenleistung frisst.
und mit illustrator kannste das logo auch auf 2m skalieren wenns sein muss.


----------

